# Beautiful Vancouver's Black Eye - The Downtown Eastside



## chayves4u (May 3, 2004)

Wow, these pictures are amazing. The pictures of the needles and whatnot are especially emotional. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Azi (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## npinguy (Apr 15, 2004)

While I appreciate the extreme honesty and truthfullness in the photography, and while I do think that this is the best photo tour of the East Side i have EVER seen, I caution the original poster, and everyone else NOT TO GET CARRIED AWAY.


Yes it is a black spot. Yes it is a disturbing area. But let's also not make it into something it is not. Walking through this area is NOT a considerable danger. I have walked through it a number of times and never felt unsafe. Yes there is drunks, junkies, and if confronted they would be prone to violent behaviour. But don't think for a second that the vancouver downtown east side is a place where "trouble finds you". There certainly are areas like that in North America and around the world, but the DTES isn't one of them. Oh you can find trouble. And certainly stepping barefeet onto a needle can be a life-threatening experience. But generally speaking trouble will NOT find you.



I mention this because somebody mentioned how they don't want to accidentally stumble into that area. Seriously this isn't a problem. If you accidentally find yourself into this area, you will not be in any danger. Granted, some of the locals might not look too kindly on you asking for directions, but don't worry - you'll be able to see the shady characters who you shouldn't approach - from a MILE away. It's not a case of "whoops I'm in the downtown eatside, and i have no idea, and now if i talk to somebody they'll bash my skull. If only i had that map to know to avoid this area." 

If you find yourself there, you will know where you are, and if you have ANY street smarts whatsoever - even a minimal amount - you will never need to be concerned for your safety or wellbeing.


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow, great photos.

The last pics of that guy are almost surreal, I can't believe how rampant hyperdermics are and it amazing how it's confined to this small area.
The shops, are most abandoned or was it an off day?

Anyway, I still think Vancouver is a beautiful place.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

nice one. the "real" aspects of a city are always far more interesting than the pictures u see on postcards.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

When I walked through there I thought, this is it? Typical rundown area but rather small, and I've seen worse.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

nikko said:


> The shops, are most abandoned or was it an off day?


The shops are unfortunately abandoned. :no: There's not enough traffic & middle-income earners passing through the area to support retail.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

You forgot to take pictures of the needles in the trees  

Believe it or not, I actually felt safe walking in and around the downtown east side at around midnight (don't ask why we were doing it)...It is not known for violence, just drugs.


----------



## greek_eagle (Jun 14, 2006)

*Very Real Portfolio of Vancouver; Portrait of a Large Port City; Metorpolitan Center of some 2.5 million souls. My family had two businesses in the city center and unfortunately, this is just a glimpse at what really goes on in Downtown Vancouver...nothing that doesn't happen in any other city. All they try to do is camouflage it...or at least they did try the years when I lived there. I haven't been in Canada for one dozen or so years..but I've heard this are just getting worse. I think you are right my friend...it's about time Canada wakes up and smell their coffee and see what they can do about it. But to be realistic....in a city this large all you can do is try to contain it. Very well done..bring on more portfolios of your work! 

*


rt_0891 said:


> C|2azyCanuck, excellent tour! :applause:
> 
> If only all Canadians wake up, smell their morning coffee and get a chance to view your photo essay. Given that a dissproportionate percentage of Vancouver's drug addicts & homeless are from out of town (like SF, it's due to the mild weather), it's a prelude to what can happen all across Canada if the nation's homeless & drug problems are not dealt with properly.
> 
> Already, the problem is spreading West into downtown and WestEnd.


----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

**

i was also born and raised in vancouver. i was lucky enough to live in the westside where it is was much safer and cleaner. but it is nice to see that you show a side of vancouver which is very apparent,many people assume vancouver is only pretty as u see in photos many put here.truth is vancouver is getting big and people must realize that there are problems there and they should face them head on and try to stop bashing other cities ,(specially ones in usa )so they can feel better about themselves there
also vancouver is usually cloudier on more days than the nice sunny days in which photos i see people usually put up here ,so again i like ur pics here cuz it shows a side of vancouver many dont wanna show
i prefer warmer places so i am not in vancouver any longer but its nice to see whats happening in my old hometown
more pics please


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow.. that was a pretty brutal tour.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and looking nice neighborhood of Vancouver; thanks for sharing those photos


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I advise that everyone who visits Vancouver takes this tour. The neighborhood is not dangerous but has a very delightfully seedy flavor and smell that gives the city character. I thought the DTE was the most fascinating neighborhood in Vancouver. Architecturally, there are some real gems. Pwright1 is correct. It is a small patch and I thought the same thing. This is it? I've seen much worse areas in the US even in some of the nicest cities. I hope they restore the area instead of knocking down the beautiful old buildings. In Paris, the Rue de Clichy looks a little DTE.

The DTE is like a mini version of K & A in Philadelphia. It seems really dicey visually but when you walk around you realize that people are not out to get you. They just have a different standard of living.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Some shots of K and A to give you a perspective.


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

wow, what a reality check...


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

algonquin said:


> so, did you get the gummer or what?
> 
> seriously, thanks for the great photo tour. You did take a few risks... don't do it again! My god, that dude with the pipe could have messed you up.
> 
> ...


I lived in T.O's Parkdale (aka Crackdale). 
Where was the shantytown you speak off??


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Youch, a brutally honest and fantastic photo essay. I'm quite glad that Auckland, for all its sins, doesn't possess any areas like this.

EDIT: My Mother is off to Vancouver at the end of this month to visit friends. It'll be interesting to see how she finds Vancouver.


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

I remember seeing this photo tour a few years back. DTES photo tours are certainly rare so it was nice to see and I greatly appreciate the effort that C|2azyCanuck put into it. It is one thing to casually pass through the area but to spend hours taking photos there is something else.

It was especially interesting seeing this photo thread the second time around as it has now been 4 years and there have been a lot of changes in that time. The area has really started to see a lot of investment in the last few years. It is in a fairly early stage of gentrification but the changes so far have been quite rapid. There have been several heritage restorations including both renovations on social housing as well as the creation of new market loft spaces (the Paris Block, Flack Block, and Pennsylvania Hotel for example). There are several new developments underway in the area (such as the Paris Annex and most notably the large Woodward's development which is nearing completion) as well as some demolitions in preparation for new developments which have yet to be started (mostly due to current market conditions). The City also has the Carrall Street Greenway being finished off in the area which includes new sidewalk treatments, bike paths, and a redesign of Pigeon Park. A lot of old decrepit sites have been bought up by developers and all signs indicate this trend will continue and if anything accelerate (especially once the market improves). Additionally, with a bit of luck, there could be a new streetcar line running through the neighbourhood in a few years as well.

It is hard to say what effect all this investment will have on the area. It may just displace people and push the problems further east but perhaps having a critical mass of new citizens in the area will help to bring more attention to the issues there and set things in motion for some real change. At the very least it should help save some of the old architectural gems in the area before they crumble to a point beyond saving and perhaps give the downtown a new historic neighbourhood that the average person will be able to enjoy without fearing for their safety.

Here are some examples of the changes happening in the neighbourhood since this photo thread was made:

C|2azyCanuck's photo of the Pennsylvania Hotel...









The restored Pennsylvania Hotel...








by roland at flickr.com

new lighting feature on the sidewalk outside








by FearlessCity at flickr.com

Paris Block restoration (already complete)








by The Blackbird at flickr.com

Paris Block with the Paris Annex being built next door (I think it may already be finished too)








http://www.assignmentscanada.ca/wdird2070608650

The very large, mixed-use Woodward's development:








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519471

Towers to the right








by ecstaticist at flickr.com

The restored Flack Block








by Bob_2006 at flickr.com

Carrall Street Greenway - this photo from the completed Chinatown stretch








by Bejan at flickr.com


----------



## marct. (Jul 20, 2006)

A good documentary on drug use filmed in the DTES
http://www.nfb.ca/film/through_a_blue_lens/

One of the people interviewed was a victim of Pickton, the infamous pig farmer I'm sure you've all heard of. Btw, Philadweller, where is that section of Philadelphia, I can't find a neighborhood profile or anything, does it have a legitimate name?


----------



## nordisk celt83 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey,

Just stumbled across this thread. Amazing shots, and very brave of you too to take pics of people shooting up!
Reminds of Dublin's North inner-city in so many ways; the junkies, red-bricked dereliction, chinatown and the weather and all. 
Anyway, just thought I'd give my biggest compliments to such a brilliant set. Fair dues, I try to bury my head in the sand and avoid such places!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Interesting place! I'm going to Vancouver in September. Any suggestions on where to go and where NOT to go???


----------

